# Who is your dream man or woman ?



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

I am currently hung up on my horses vet. Ive known him for over ten years and he is tall dark and handsome. He is very good to my horse and very reassuring when he is ill as he is confident but not arrogant. I dont see him much and dont know him well but he understands how much my horse means to me and i feel grateful for that. I never cared much about humans but this man is on my mind a lot.
Anyone else wanna post something about someone they care for ?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Is he married? If not why not ask him out?

I'm in that depressing period in between crushes... I figure ill find someone to crush on again when my summer classes start next week lol


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Hes married  Hes old fashioned too he sacked the last colleague for rolling around in the hay with a married woman. I wouldnt go out with him if we were the last people on earth i would have to stop eating for a year before i let him see me naked lol. It would take weeks to get ready and i would be worried "is my hair ok" "does he like me in this dress" "should i have used different eye shadow" The list goes on and on.
I hope you find someone lovely soon as you are a great guy!


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

My current man because he is with me now :b


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> My current man because he is with me now :b


Sweet !


----------



## savage (May 28, 2013)

I admire Anthony Hopkins


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

mark101 said:


> Mine isn't somebody that there would ever be a possibility of being with but it's a woman i met on another forum.
> We speak on the telephone at least once a week and it's like when you click with somebody as if you have always known each other,laugh at ourselves and rib each other.
> I think we would be great together but she is agoraphobic and has PTSD and says she will stay alone now as she can't risk being hurt again.
> 
> fml lol


I really hope you do get together. Sounds like you get on really well.
My inconvenient brain seems to deliberately pick men that wouldnt give me a second look.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

savage said:


> I admire Anthony Hopkins


Hes a brilliant actor.


----------



## savage (May 28, 2013)

losteternal said:


> Hes a brilliant actor.


Well, i am sexually attracted to him
I am gay and i love mature men
Most people dont know this community, not even the majority of gay people


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

The man I'm with :heart


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

savage said:


> Well, i am sexually attracted to him
> I am gay and i love mature men
> Most people dont know this community, not even the majority of gay people


He does seem like a nice down to earth man.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

laura024 said:


> The man I'm with :heart


That is lovely i hope you are very happy.


----------



## MajorFailure (May 25, 2013)

it's pretty hard to find a dream girl in Essex, the majority I have come across are selfish, the ones that aren't selfish are usually taken, or too good for me!


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

My dream man is my idealized self.


Narcissist


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

My ideal man is Izaya Orihara.
Probably a sociopath but he sure loves human... 

(Obviously I can't date 2D fictional character but I really don't have interest in actual people, men or women)


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I'd actually like a woman that respects order and isn't the type to always try and break the rules. I think I'd be more comfortable with someone and grow to trust them if they weren't too much of a rebel. I'm always around the type of people, that seem to break the rules for fun. I mean if they look down upon rules and regulations, what's to stop them from looking down upon me?

Not just morals but reasonable laws too. I basically want a woman that isn't careless and knows what she is doing; a truly intelligent woman. Risky is ok sometimes, but not reckless. Being supportive and a team player is very crucial too. A lot of couples seem to split up and do their own thing after a while. I'd like to work together naturally and keep a bond. Being truthful is important too, no matter how ugly the truth may be.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

Dream guy, someone who will love me, and adore me, listen to me. Make me laugh when I am sad, enjoys my cooking, doesn't hate that I'm not very diligent about the housework , and makes me feel wanted and attractive despite all my flaws. And that I just can't keep my hands off of when we're alone 

It's a dream right, we're allowed to be unrealistic? lol


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Idk. I wish i could just get this girl out of my head.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

awkwardsilent said:


> Dream guy, someone who will love me, and adore me, listen to me. Make me laugh when I am sad, enjoys my cooking, doesn't hate that I'm not very diligent about the housework , and makes me feel wanted and attractive despite all my flaws. And that I just can't keep my hands off of when we're alone
> 
> It's a dream right, we're allowed to be unrealistic? lol


Yeh, dream away. But if you find him and hes got a single brother can you get his phone number for me please lol


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Idk. I wish i could just get this girl out of my head.


Do you see her often ? Its horrible when you cant get someone off your mind I dont know what to do about it.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

awkwardsilent said:


> Dream guy, someone who will love me, and adore me, listen to me. Make me laugh when I am sad, enjoys my cooking, doesn't hate that I'm not very diligent about the housework , and makes me feel wanted and attractive despite all my flaws. And that I just can't keep my hands off of when we're alone
> 
> It's a dream right, we're allowed to be unrealistic? lol


Sort of what I'm looking for.. ^_^ just a girl version


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

losteternal said:


> Do you see her often ? Its horrible when you cant get someone off your mind I dont know what to do about it.


No. She works at a store. I get extreme anxiety when i go there now. Use to never bother me when i saw her a couple times. How did i even developed this feeling for her when we barley even talk. This girl gives me a different feeling from any other girl I've seen.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Colin Morgan <3 God I want him.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> No. She works at a store. I get extreme anxiety when i go there now. Use to never bother me when i saw her a couple times. How did i even developed this feeling for her when we barley even talk. This girl gives me a different feeling from any other girl I've seen.


You totally got my sympathy. I really hope you get to chat to her some day.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Paul Bettany methinks.


----------

